

Facts about Apple - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/15-amazing-facts-about-apple-2010-10

======
Timmy_C
The fact about $625 of revenue from every iPhone sold last year kinda boggles
my mind. Where is the extra revenue coming from after they account for the
$300 price tag?

